
Poverty isn't a lack of character; it's a lack of cash - lucgommans
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydKcaIE6O1k
======
lucgommans
Overly brief summary for those who can't watch the video with sound: it might
seem that 'the poor' make bad choices and therefore they don't have money.
However, research shows that this is not the case and that a basic income
would help the rich and the poor alike.

Personal thoughts: the speaker presents the research as unequivocal and while
I don't completely believe that we have enough data just yet, I do think these
are some very strong indicators that we really should be giving this a try,
either regional or country-wide, in one of the more pioneering countries.
According to the speaker, in the end it should save money rather than cost
money, so it sounds like it should be possible if we can get the political
will together.

~~~
basementcat
Some people are simply better or worse at allocating capital than others.
Similarly, some people are just better at math than others.

~~~
mcv
Well, people who have capital at all are certainly better at it than people
who have none.

~~~
IndySun
Surely, for these two hypothetical people, this sentence rests on where the
original capital came from? The world is not an even playing field. you can be
born into wealth as well as be born into poverty. And inherit either too.

